# أساسيات الكومبيوتر في السيارات Computer Fundamentals



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

أساسيات الكومبيوتر في السيارات​ 




Computer Fundamentals

المرفق عبارة عن ملف باوربوينت وهو عن أساسيات الكومبيوتر في السيارات ،
ملخص قامت به جامعة تويوتا، عن كومبيوتر التحكم في أداء السيارات الحديثة. 

أنظمة التحكم في السيارات الحديثة تتكون من المجسات Electronic Sensors
والمشغل الميكانيكي Actuator ، وحدات الكومبيوتر Computer Modules ، 
وهي مصممة للتنظيم وللتحكم في

1- نظام نقل الحركة Powertrain system
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Powertrain


2- الأنظمة المساعدة Vehicle Support System.

- وحدة التحكم في نظام نقل الحركة PCMهي قلب هذا النظام
- يستخدم كومبيوتر السيارات الجهد الكهربي لإرسال وإستلام المعلومات ، 
وكما نعرف فإن الجهد ما هو إلا ضغط كهربائي ولايسري في الدائرة مثل التيار،، 
ولكن يستخدم الجهد كإشارة ،، يحول الكومبيوتر المعلومات المدخلة إلى 
تركيبات إشارة الجهد والتي تمثل تركيبات رقمية .
- يعالج الكومبيوتر إشارة الجهد المدخلة والمستلمة ويترجمها حسابيا ثم يسلمها كمعلومات تم معالجتها.

العمليات الأساسية لوظائف الكومبيوتر هي 
- المدخلات Input
- معالجة المعلومات Processing
- التخزين Storage
- المخرجات Output
أعتقد ان المرفق سهل ومبسط ويمكن إستيعابه


وهذا رابط عن الموضوع باللغة 
الإنجليزية ​ 





إضغط هنا للمشاهدة .​ ​والله ولي التوفيق.


----------



## حسن الأديب (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن للتصحيح المرفق pdf


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

حسن الأديب قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ولكن للتصحيح المرفق pdf


 
بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الملحوظة
الأصل أن الملف ppt وحجمه 4 ميجا بايت 
ولم ألاحظ ذلك وتم رفض التحميل
حيث يتجاوز السعة المسموح بها في الملتقى
وقد حولته الى pdf 
أسعدني مرورك مهندس حسن الأديب .​ 
​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل 
بارك الله فيك علي هذا الموضوع القيم ، وأول الغيث قطر كما يقال ، فننتظر من الاخوان اثراء هذا الموضوع الهام .
وشكرا علي اهتمامك الصادق بالرد علي الرسائل والتجاوب مع المشكلات الخاصة بالملتقي .


----------



## اسامة القاسى (29 يوليو 2009)

دائما سباق د /محمد وفقك الله " عز وجل " لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> دائما سباق د /محمد وفقك الله " عز وجل " لما يحب ويرضى


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس أسامة
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى
اشكر لك مساهماتك ومداخلاتك 
ومراجعة المواضيع.
جزاك الله كل خير.​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 يوليو 2009)

جزيت خيرا د.محمد باشراحيل ونلت الثواب...........................


----------



## ahmed 3x (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير.........


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

*دائرة الكومبيوتر في السيارة*

***
*
المرفق عبارة عن 
الدوائر الكهربية الخاصة 
بكومبيوتر السيارة 
ارجو ان يكون مفيدا
والله الموفق​


----------



## maysem (29 يوليو 2009)

ممممممممممممششكووووووووووورين شياب وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## العقاب الهرم (29 يوليو 2009)

دكتور محمد .. لا اظن ان كلمة شكر تفى بحقك
غفر الله لك ولوالديك واثابكم الجنة
ونريد المزيد من مثل هذه المشاركات


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> جزيت خيرا د.محمد باشراحيل ونلت الثواب...........................


 
اخي المهندس عبدالله السوداني

اللهم آمين

بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

A.mak قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> بارك الله فيك علي هذا الموضوع القيم ، وأول الغيث قطر كما يقال ، فننتظر من الاخوان اثراء هذا الموضوع الهام .
> وشكرا علي اهتمامك الصادق بالرد علي الرسائل والتجاوب مع المشكلات الخاصة بالملتقي .



شكرا مرورك مهندس A.Mak
بارك الله فيك 
ووجودك ومداخلاتك وملاحظاتك
وإثرائك للمواضيع له عظيم النفع
تحياتي.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

ahmed 3x قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير.........


 
بارك الله فيك مهندس احمد​


maysem قال:


> ممممممممممممششكووووووووووورين شياب وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


 
شكرا مهندس ميسم 
ونحن شياب 
جزاك الله خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أغسطس 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> دكتور محمد .. لا اظن ان كلمة شكر تفى بحقك
> غفر الله لك ولوالديك واثابكم الجنة
> ونريد المزيد من مثل هذه المشاركات


 
اللهم آمين اخي المهندس طه

وغفر لجميع المسلمين الأحياء منهم والميتين

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء.
لك جزيل الشكر من اعماق قلبي.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 نوفمبر 2009)

للرفع..............................


----------



## الشامخ#43# (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً الف شكر يصديقي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الشامخ#43# قال:


> شكراً الف شكر يصديقي


 
العفو الجزيل .. مهندس الشامخ.​


----------



## هناا11 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم دكتور ارجوك الرد على رسالتي عندي سيارة نوع فيات موديل 2006 عملت حادث فيها من فترة 6 شهور بعد اصلاحها والكشف عنها قالوا لي انها بحالة ممتازة وبعد تجربتها اكتشفت انها تصرف بانزين كتير ولكن انا اشكو من مشكلة اكبر وهي انها تتوقف بدون سبب فقالو غيري طرنبة البنزين والنتر غيرتها ومشي حالها اما الان فمشكلتها ان الزيت ينقص فيها لا اعرف ان كانت تهرب او يتبخر اعطني حل احصره بهذه المشكلة ناس بتقول الكربريتر وناس بتقول غطاء كولاس او سغمان وانا بصراحة كأمرأة لا اعرف التصرف المناسب جننوني


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 يناير 2010)

أختي الفاضله هنا 11
إذا أذن لي الدكتور الكريم أحب أن أشارك في الرد علي هذا الاستفسار 
ارجو ان تفحصي هذه الامور :
1- هل السيارة تجد صعوبة وتقاصر في السرعة عند صعود المرتفعات ؟
2- هل شموع الاشعال عند فكها تجديها ملوثة بالزيت ؟
3- هل هناك تسربات زيت في فلتر الهواء ، وحول حواف حوض الزيت ، وحول مقياس الزيت ؟
4 - هل لون دخان العادم يميل الي الزرقة ؟
إذا كانت الاجابة علي الاسئلة السابقة بالايجاب ، فيبقي اجراء آخر من باب التاكيد لا أكثر ، وهو القيام بقياس ضغط اسطوانات المحرك .
وعند التأكد من ضعف الضغط ، فالمحرك يحتاج :
اما الي عمرة كاملة ،أو نصف عمرة (تغيير الصممات ، وحلقات المكبس ، وعمل اللازم لرأس الاسطوانات )
ويحدد ذلك بعد فك رأس الاسطوانات ورؤية حالة الصمامات ، وخلوص المكابس .
أما اذا كان الجواب علي ما سبق بالنفي ، فهناك تسريب للزيت ، وعلي الفني تتبع هذا التسرب والتقصي عنه .


----------



## LOURAZI2000 (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## nodey (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا لحضرتك وحياكم الله


----------



## وجدي الفرطوسي (5 يناير 2010)

نشكركم شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## اشرف السمنودى (8 يناير 2010)

اشكرك جد


----------



## اشرف السمنودى (8 يناير 2010)

ياريت ممكن اى حاجه عناسلوب اختبار المحركات الجديده


----------



## اشرف السمنودى (8 يناير 2010)

ممكن اسلوب عمل الفرامل a b s


----------



## m78_elgarhy (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
م / محمد الجارحي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يناير 2010)

هناا11 قال:


> السلام عليكم دكتور ارجوك الرد على رسالتي عندي سيارة نوع فيات موديل 2006 عملت حادث فيها من فترة 6 شهور بعد اصلاحها والكشف عنها قالوا لي انها بحالة ممتازة وبعد تجربتها اكتشفت انها تصرف بانزين كتير ولكن انا اشكو من مشكلة اكبر وهي انها تتوقف بدون سبب فقالو غيري طرنبة البنزين والنتر غيرتها ومشي حالها اما الان فمشكلتها ان الزيت ينقص فيها لا اعرف ان كانت تهرب او يتبخر اعطني حل احصره بهذه المشكلة ناس بتقول الكربريتر وناس بتقول غطاء كولاس او سغمان وانا بصراحة كأمرأة لا اعرف التصرف المناسب جننوني


 


A.mak قال:


> أختي الفاضله هنا 11
> إذا أذن لي الدكتور الكريم أحب أن أشارك في الرد علي هذا الاستفسار
> ارجو ان تفحصي هذه الامور :
> 1- هل السيارة تجد صعوبة وتقاصر في السرعة عند صعود المرتفعات ؟
> ...


 

المهندس هناا11 
اتمنى ان تكون في إجابة الأخ المهندس الفاضل A.mak 
جوابا لإستفساراتك .. والشكر لمهندس عاطف على تفضله بالإجابة .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يناير 2010)

lourazi2000 قال:


> جزاك الله خير


 


nodey قال:


> شكرا لحضرتك وحياكم الله


 


وجدي الفرطوسي قال:


> نشكركم شكرآ جزيلآ


 


اشرف السمنودى قال:


> اشكرك جد


 

مشكورين إخواني المهندسين 
بارك الله فيكم ..
وجزاكم خير الجزاء.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يناير 2010)

اشرف السمنودى قال:


> ممكن اسلوب عمل الفرامل a b s


 

الأخ المهندس اشرف السمنودي 
هذه مواضيع عن ABS 

نظام منع غلق العجلات ‏(




1 2 3 4) 





نظام منع إقفال العجلات أثناء الفرملة( Abs ) ‏(



1 2) 


وهذا رابط للموضوع جميل





http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/brakes/brake-types/anti-lock-brake.htm​ 
*How Anti-Lock Brakes Work*

by Karim Nice


<LI sizset="45" sizcache="29">Print <LI sizset="46" sizcache="29">Cite <LI sizset="47" sizcache="29">Feedback <LI jQuery1262952282526="3" sizset="67" sizcache="31">
E-mail This
Facebook
Digg This
Yahoo! Buzz
StumbleUpon
TwitThis
Reddit
Share 
Recommend (1)
Cite This!
Close

 

*Please copy/paste the following text to properly cite this HowStuffWorks article:*

Nice, Karim. "How Anti-Lock Brakes Work." 23 August 2000. HowStuffWorks.com. <http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/brakes/brake-types/anti-lock-brake.htm> 08 January 2010.


*Inside this Article*


<LI sizset="58" sizcache="29">Introduction to How Anti-Lock Brakes Work <LI sizset="59" sizcache="29">The ABS System 
Anti-Lock Brake Types

<LI sizset="61" sizcache="29">ABS Questions <LI sizset="62" sizcache="29">Anti-Lock Brake Diagram <LI sizset="63" sizcache="29">Lots More Information 
See more » 
See all Brake Types articles



Car Accident


 

 


More Auto Videos »



­Stopping a car in a hurry on a slippery road can be very challenging. Anti-lock braking systems (ABS) take a lot of the challenge out of this sometimes nerve-wracking event. In fact, on slippery surfaces, even professional drivers can't stop as quickly without ABS as an average driver can with ABS.
*Brake Image Gallery *​


[SIZE=-1]*Location of anti-lock brake components. See more brake images.*[/SIZE]


In this article, the last in a six-part series on brakes, we'll learn all about anti-lock braking systems -- why you need them, what's in them, how they work, some of the common types and some associated problems.­ 
[SIZE=+1]The Brakes![/SIZE]

<LI sizset="72" sizcache="29">How Brakes Work <LI sizset="73" sizcache="29">How Master Cylinders and Combination Valves Work <LI sizset="74" sizcache="29">How Drum Brakes Work <LI sizset="75" sizcache="29">How Disc Brakes Work <LI sizset="76" sizcache="29">How Power Brakes Work 
Braking Guide


­


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يناير 2010)

اشرف السمنودى قال:


> ياريت ممكن اى حاجه عناسلوب اختبار المحركات الجديده


 

الأخ المهندس اشرف السمنودي 
سؤال وجيه ..
هناك إختبارات تعرف بإختبار الطراز TYPE TESTS
تجرى على المحرك او اي منتج آخر

هذا الإختبار يجرى على Engine Dynamometer​ 

Engine dynamometer


 


HORIBA engine dynamometer TITAN


An engine dynamometer measures power and torque directly from the engine's crankshaft (or flywheel), when the engine is removed from the vehicle. These dynos do not account for power losses in the drivetrain, such as the gearbox, transmission or differential etc.

*[edit] Chassis dynamometer*



 


Saab 96 on chassis dynamometer


A chassis dynamometer measures power delivered to the surface of the "drive roller" by the drive wheels. The vehicle is often parked on the roller or rollers, which the car then turns and the output is measured.
Modern roller type chassis dyne systems use the Salvisberg roller,[2] which improved traction and repeatability over smooth or knurled drive rollers.
On a motorcycle, typical power loss at higher power levels, mostly through tire flex, is about 10%[_citation needed_] and gearbox chain and other power transferring parts are another 2% to 5%[_citation needed_].
Other types of chassis dynamometers are available that eliminate the potential wheel slippage on old style drive rollers and attach directly to the vehicle's hubs for direct torque measurement from the axle. Hub mounted dynos include units made by Dynapack and Rototest.
Chassis dynos can be fixed or portable.
Modern chassis dynamometers can do much more than display RPM, horsepower, and torque. With modern electronics and quick reacting, low inertia dyne systems, it is now possible to tune to best power and the smoothest runs, in realtime.
In retail settings it is also common to "tune the air fuel ratio" , using a wideband oxygen sensor which is graphed along with RPM.
Some, dyne systems can also add vehicle diagnostic information to the dyno graph as well. This is done by gathering data directly from the vehicle using on-board diagnostics communication.[3]
Because of frictional and mechanical losses in the various drivetrain components, the measured rear wheel brake horsepower is generally 15-20 percent less than the brake horsepower measured at the crankshaft or flywheel on an engine dynamometer.[4] Other sources, after researching several different "engine" dyno software packages, found that the engine dyno user can integrally add "frictional loss" channel factors of +10% to +15% to the flywheel power, raising the claim that 20% to 25% or even more power is actually lost between the crankshaft at high power outputs.


----------



## mr_elec_egy (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## nodey (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك وحياك الله


----------



## مصــــــــــراوى (14 يناير 2010)

أخى لو أمكن بالله عليك كيفية تعريب للسيارات النقل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hooold (20 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يناير 2010)

mr_elec_egy قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


 
اللهم آمين مهندس mr_elec_egy
بارك الله فيك وأثابك خيرا مما دعوت لي .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يناير 2010)

nodey قال:


> شكرا لك وحياك الله


 
العفو مهندس nodey 
وبارك الله فيك​ 


مصــــــــــراوى قال:


> أخى لو أمكن بالله عليك كيفية تعريب للسيارات النقل وجزاك الله خيرا


 
الأخ مهندس مصراوي 
معذرة اخي .. وقد يحتاج التعريب إلى وقت 
إضافة ان معظم الكتب باللغة الإنجليزية 
ويتطلب ذلك مجهودا ..
حبذا بارك الله فيك لو بدأت بذلك وبالتالي تكتسب خبرة 
وتشاركنا بالبحث بعد تعريبه.

وفقك الله .​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يناير 2010)

hooold قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


 
وجزاك الف خير 
بوركت وعوفيت.​


----------



## مهندس امير العراقي (29 يناير 2010)

مشكورر......ين


----------



## jeepmotorw (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم


----------



## بقادى (12 فبراير 2010)

الله يعافيك ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 فبراير 2010)

مهندس امير العراقي قال:


> مشكورر......ين


 


jeepmotorw قال:


> بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم


----------



## نبيل الهادي (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي 
هل ممكن المساعدة في فك كود مسجل السيارة 
وهي داوو / نيبرا3
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاء الديري (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على هذه المعلومات الممتازة وجزاكم الله كل خير.وزودونا بكل جديد اذا سمحتم وشكرا


----------



## ahmad al-zboon (22 فبراير 2010)

انا جديد بس حاسس ان الموقع كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير حلوووووووووووووووووووووو
انا من جامعة اليرموك-الاردن
كلية الحجاوي-هندسة الحاسبات


----------



## خالد احمد الطيار (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخوي وماقصرت
تحياتي لك


----------



## ابوزوزي (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد المنصور (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

بقادى قال:


> الله يعافيك ومزيد من التقدم


 
ويعطيك الف عافية مهندس بقادي​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

نبيل الهادي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي
> هل ممكن المساعدة في فك كود مسجل السيارة
> وهي داوو / نيبرا3
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
المهندس نبيل الهادي 

هذه مواقع قد تجد فيها ما تبحث عنه 
http://radiocodedecoder.com/
 
http://www.sosinatra.com/catalog/index.php?q=audi-radio-decoder


تقيل تحياتي.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

علاء الديري قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم على هذه المعلومات الممتازة وجزاكم الله كل خير.وزودونا بكل جديد اذا سمحتم وشكرا


 

العفو ..وأهلا وسهلا بك مهندس علاء


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

ahmad al-zboon قال:


> انا جديد بس حاسس ان الموقع كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير حلوووووووووووووووووووووو
> انا من جامعة اليرموك-الاردن
> كلية الحجاوي-هندسة الحاسبات


 
اهلا وسهلا بك 
ونورت الملتقى مهندس احمد.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

خالد احمد الطيار قال:


> مشكور اخوي وماقصرت
> تحياتي لك


 
العفو




​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 مارس 2010)

ابوزوزي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 


أحمد المنصور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا.


 





وبارك فيكم ​


----------



## جسر الأمل (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مارس 2010)

جسر الأمل قال:


> بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السيد سرور (9 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم *
*سيارتى لادا 2110 روسى سنه 2005 :68: ارجو افادتى باكبر قدر من المعلومات عن صيانتها و يا ريت السوفت بتاع الكمبيوتر بتاعها :11:*​


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## طارق مصطف (16 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## yazan1902 (17 مارس 2010)

اخوي ممكن اسماء مواقع عن اللكترونيات bmw


----------



## mhamad (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## alkhogly (18 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما وخيرا لعباده والله الموفق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 مارس 2010)

*How Car Computers Work*

by Karim Nice


<LI sizset="42" sizcache="29">Print <LI sizset="43" sizcache="29">Cite <LI sizset="44" sizcache="29">Feedback <LI jQuery1268904881878="6" sizset="66" sizcache="31">
E-mail This
Facebook
Digg This
Yahoo! Buzz
StumbleUpon
TwitThis
Reddit
Share 
Recommend 
Cite This!
Close

 

*Please copy/paste the following text to properly cite this HowStuffWorks article:*

Nice, Karim. "How Car Computers Work." 11 April 2001. HowStuffWorks.com. <http://auto.howstuffworks.com/under-the-hood/trends-innovations/car-computer.htm> 18 March 2010.


*Inside this Article*


<LI sizset="55" sizcache="29">Introduction to How Car Computers Work <LI sizset="56" sizcache="29">Sophisticated Engine Controls 
ECU Components

<LI sizset="58" sizcache="29">Advanced Diagnostics <LI sizset="59" sizcache="29">Easier Design and Manufacturing <LI sizset="60" sizcache="29">Smart Sensors <LI class=articleTOCSeeMore jQuery1268904881878="27" sizset="81" sizcache="30">See more »
<LI sizset="62" sizcache="29">Simplified Wiring <LI sizset="63" sizcache="29">Safety, Comfort and Convenience 
Lots More Information 
See all Car Trends & Innovations articles



Future Car: Future Car Safety Features


 

 


More Auto Videos »



​Each year, cars seem to get more and more complicated. Cars today might have as many as 50 microprocessors on them. Although these microprocessors make it more difficult for you to work on your own car, some of them actually make your car easier to service. 
Some of the reasons for this increase in the number of microprocessors are:

The need for sophisticated engine controls to meet emissions and fuel-economy standards
Advanced diagnostics
Simplification of the manufacture and design of cars
Reduction of the amount of wiring in cars
New safety features
New comfort and convenience features
In this article, we'll take a look at how each of these factors has influenced the design of your car. 
Your Browser Does Not Support iFrames


Next Page


----------



## ورشة محمود الفنية (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششكور


----------



## black88star (26 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع 
عوآفي


----------



## bassamnh (2 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا


----------



## العميد1990 (4 يناير 2011)

يعطيك الف عاااااااااااافيهـ


----------



## malak200029 (20 يناير 2011)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله عن خير فكم سالت نفسى كيف يتم تحويل الاشارة الى نبضة كهربائيه فعلمتة مسبقن ولكن هذا الموضوع الجميل ضاف تاكيد اليى لما كنت استوبعة مسبقا


----------



## أكا (21 يناير 2011)

ملف جميل ليته مترجم


----------



## black88star (22 يناير 2011)

_مشكور وبارك الله فيك _
عوآفي


----------



## bader_m (24 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 

تقبل مروري


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مارس 2011)

mhamad قال:


> جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود


 


alkhogly قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما وخيرا لعباده والله الموفق





ورشة محمود الفنية قال:


> مشششششششششششششكور


 
وجزاكم الله ألف خير 

ودامت طلتكم.​


----------



## esam19260 (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## opssi32 (25 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedshehab (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور محمد معلومات قيمه.................


----------



## saad_srs (29 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Archangel_008 (16 يناير 2012)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mohie (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك وجزاك ربى خيرا


----------



## farouksi (28 يناير 2012)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> أساسيات الكومبيوتر في السيارات​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



د . محمد بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمه . وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ولى طلب عند حضرتك . ابحث عن البرنامج الذى استطيع به دخول وحدة الكمبيوتر الخاصه بالسيارة الفولكس واجن باسات 1999 وكيفية التعامل معه واصلاح الاعطال وخصوصا بالماكينه
ووجزاك الله خيرا ... 
محمد فاروق


----------



## فلاش2006 (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nailking64 (3 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## دقشة (6 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي د.محمد شرحبيل ارجو منك مزيدا من الإفادة خصوصا في مجال الهيدروليك


----------



## bader_m (7 سبتمبر 2012)

وعلكيم السلام شكرا لك


----------



## لهيب العبيدي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

د/بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمه وبل النسبه للسياره الفيات للأخت للي تصرف بانزين اضن دكتور هناك حساس الاوكسجين او حساس حراره المحرك ونحنوا هنا نسميها جوزه الصباحي وشكرا


----------



## Ibrahim ms (13 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## sallam1998 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (8 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

